# T5 Grow from Start to Finish!



## wildcajun (May 17, 2011)

Started seeds under t5 veg light 47 days ago on day 40 put plants in 12/12 under t5 flower bulbs on day 1 of flower gave MOAB only for first week of watering now will start MICRO,GROW,BLOOM,Awessome Blossom mix for 4 weeks then MOAB again final 2 weeks when should i add HB Honey ? plants are in a 10 tall pot i think it is 3 gal. plants are 32 in from ground up and full very suprised how well they are doing under T5 lighting.so when do i start the carbs?


----------



## hoagtech (May 17, 2011)

Your plants look excellent. This changes my perception of t5's.


----------



## wildcajun (May 17, 2011)

Yes I was very suprised by the size she got so fast the root base is great I will post pics when flowers start


----------



## CEAhaze (May 17, 2011)

wildcajun said:


> Yes I was very suprised by the size she got so fast the root base is great I will post pics when flowers start


Impressive but I don't recommend T5s in flowering. You need to put the plant under a 1000w light to give it sufficient lumens. I find that cannabis are very weak under these type of lights. Trust me on this but then again, it's really up to how much you want to crop. Good luck!!


----------



## James8482 (May 18, 2011)

I notice the ballast and Hid bulb just sitting in the background. Any reason why you dont use that ?


----------



## wildcajun (May 18, 2011)

I will post pics of my cabinet I had plants last season with the 1000 watt bulbs which went well i was happy for my first grow but temps are so high i had to us an a/c unit also so the power bill was high so i am just doing a test this go around and see how a T5 grow goes check back and see my cabinet will post soon .


----------



## wildcajun (May 18, 2011)

This is my grow cabinet with a/c if needed the other piping is for fresh air going outside i have a small heater when it gets to cold i have 3 small fans pushing air inside


----------



## karr (May 20, 2011)

CEAhaze said:


> Impressive but I don't recommend T5s in flowering. You need to put the plant under a 1000w light to give it sufficient lumens. I find that cannabis are very weak under these type of lights. Trust me on this but then again, it's really up to how much you want to crop. Good luck!!


You don't NEED 1000w for flowering to give it sufficient lumens, often a 600 will put out more than enough for the casual grower and the people that have really tuned their setups do AMAZING things with just 400w. T5s come in different temps these days so you could get a decent flower off em for sure, but if you do the math they are not as efficient as 600 digis. It all comes down to heat really, best way to lose that heat is to lose those hps and nothing wrong with a little t5 love. 

They also have t5 VHO which are supposed to be and extra 25% or so light, but i imagine heat and watts go up as well. 

Plants look great and im sure they love the temps


----------



## CEAhaze (May 20, 2011)

karr said:


> You don't NEED 1000w for flowering to give it sufficient lumens, often a 600 will put out more than enough for the casual grower and the people that have really tuned their setups do AMAZING things with just 400w. T5s come in different temps these days so you could get a decent flower off em for sure, but if you do the math they are not as efficient as 600 digis. It all comes down to heat really, best way to lose that heat is to lose those hps and nothing wrong with a little t5 love.
> 
> They also have t5 VHO which are supposed to be and extra 25% or so light, but i imagine heat and watts go up as well.
> 
> Plants look great and im sure they love the temps


I didn't account for his grow area so you have a point. Still, the penetration in those t5s are weak even on the 400s. I would suggest focus top nugs next time. I would definitely suggest to get the 600s and air cool it to deal with heat since he has extra holes anyway. Your ladies look good though.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 20, 2011)

Dude he has a 1000 watt and he's not using it. 

Awesome job bro those look great. I'm gonna switch to t5 for veg, I flower under 2x400 watt CMH.

And that's a cool cab too!


----------



## hoagtech (May 20, 2011)

Ive been considering the benefits of vegging under low light so you can denser canopy and better reaction when you put it under your hps in bloom. check out taint's thread for a good example


----------



## fusion13 (May 27, 2011)

I use T5's but only in veg with a mix spectrum and they do an incredible job! however, i do switch over to 600hps in flower. im very intersested in seeing how your grow looks near the end


----------



## jdubman (May 27, 2011)

Guys.... T5's work great as long as you switch to red bulbs for flower and keep your plants under 2-3' tall. Here's a pick of my Pandora under eight 2' T5 bulbs. Total lumens roughly 16k. Equivelent to a 150HPS roughly but I can put my lights super close. She was 80 days from seed in the pic. Wish i had a current pic but I won't until tomorrow

Dub


----------



## DrFever (May 28, 2011)

IMO T5's are great for cloneing and getting things started but useing them in Veg and flower i would think is another story most growers i would think is wanting to get a plant done ASAP and t'5's just dont have the mustard to do it also i would think that t'5's in flower is a waste of time being you took all this time to grow a plant only to veg and flower for ever lol does it make sense ???
to have fluffy buds / popcorn buds after spending all that time on your girls but hey live and learn 

i clone with t'5s till there 3 " tall then then go under 1000 watters amazing 2 weeks in veg and flip them @18" height into flower its all about Yield and speed in my books 
i realize Op has heat issues ever think of down sizeing to 600 or 400 watt set up or even better make a bigger BOX with more Exhaust CFM ????


----------



## jdubman (May 28, 2011)

DrFever said:


> IMO T5's are great for cloneing and getting things started but useing them in Veg and flower i would think is another story most growers i would think is wanting to get a plant done ASAP and t'5's just dont have the mustard to do it also i would think that t'5's in flower is a waste of time being you took all this time to grow a plant only to veg and flower for ever lol does it make sense ???
> to have fluffy buds / popcorn buds after spending all that time on your girls but hey live and learn
> 
> i clone with t'5s till there 3 " tall then then go under 1000 watters amazing 2 weeks in veg and flip them @18" height into flower its all about Yield and speed in my books
> i realize Op has heat issues ever think of down sizeing to 600 or 400 watt set up or even better make a bigger BOX with more Exhaust CFM ????


HAHA, I grow with a 1k too. Let me tell you t5 can produce rock hard buds. Like I said, you don't want to grow monsters under T5 lights but if you keep them 30" or smaller they work well.

Dub


----------



## ChronicObsession (May 28, 2011)

I used to grow with T5s, but I made them overdriven. For Example if I take a 40 watt light and put a 60 watt power source on it, shit like that. Only thing I didn't like about over drive was burning the leaves, it was getting hot like HID hot. SO now i'm LEDs and couldn't be happier. Cheers to your tubey grow, that's nice. GL with flower, they stretch like a bitch under fluoros if it's not dialed in right


----------



## bigv1976 (May 28, 2011)

This scrog was T5 start to finish also. Nice plants.


----------



## jdubman (May 28, 2011)

yah man, people who say you can't use t5 from start to finish with excellent results either don't know what the hell they are doing or they never tried it before.
I have 15years hydro experience growing under big lights. I can tell you if done right T5 lights work well....

Dub


----------



## thexception (May 28, 2011)

great set up OP & plants look good.

Nice pics from others & great examples of fine use of T5's.


----------



## jdubman (May 28, 2011)

Current Pandora update. my 3oz fluffy bud T5 weakling. It just doesn't have the mustard to finish.... lol

Dub


----------



## thexception (May 28, 2011)

she is OUTSTANDING!


----------



## jdubman (May 28, 2011)

thexception said:


> she is OUTSTANDING!


Thanks brotha

Dub


----------



## DrFever (May 28, 2011)

jdubman said:


> HAHA, I grow with a 1k too. Let me tell you t5 can produce rock hard buds. Like I said, you don't want to grow monsters under T5 lights but if you keep them 30" or smaller they work well.
> 
> Dub


hahaha let me tell you i just got 2390 grams dry per 1000 watt area 10,000 watt total light power 3200 watt exhaust powerall im saying its apple to oranges do what ever you want to me t5's are for cloneing period for any meanwhile buds you need power then again theres a difference between a big time grower and a closet grower ya think


----------



## DrFever (May 28, 2011)

jdubman said:


> Current Pandora update. my 3oz fluffy bud T5 weakling. It just doesn't have the mustard to finish.... lol
> 
> Dub


what you goin to get off that dry seriously fck all in my books to give ya a idea 10 screens 36 x 72 full of big buds 

what i find really funny is that my 800 clones prob are running more power then u flowering plants but hey rock in roll doesnt matter to me like i said previously for the real growers T5's are for cloneing period sue you can veg them but fck flowerin thats a waste of what 24 watts )


----------



## jdubman (May 28, 2011)

lol, numbskull, I was growing commercial hydro indoor in Cali 16 years ago. Long before you nubs got on the wagon. 
Second... You obviously missed where I said this isn't my main grow and I use 1k lights for my grows. This is actually my Mother/Clone Cab
with a 3-4 oz auto in it. You obviously haven't used t5 for flowering cause you don't know shit.


----------



## jdubman (May 28, 2011)

DrFever said:


> what you goin to get off that dry seriously fck all in my books


your a retard, you want to bring in photos of 1k watt grows when we are talking t5 grows. I grow large scale hydro nub, have for over 15 years.
This is just a auto for variety done in my mother cab. Your a dipshit if you think you can't pruduce under t5's. you just do it in a different way.

Dub


----------



## DrFever (May 29, 2011)

jdubman said:


> your a retard, you want to bring in photos of 1k watt grows when we are talking t5 grows. I grow large scale hydro nub, have for over 15 years.
> This is just a auto for variety done in my mother cab. Your a dipshit if you think you can't pruduce under t5's. you just do it in a different way.
> 
> Dub


only idiot is you really ya talk more for your info most of your pot comes from canada untill the tunnel was caught whos the noob i deal kilos you what grams i prob pay my runners more then you make in a year

hahaha hydro ok lets play the game hahaha idiot what your hydro how much yield lmaoooooooooooooooooooooooooo i do over 3000 plants in a few locations lets talk montly gross product noob lets be honest here only in the last few years americans started really growing most pot came from cananda i know i dealt 100's of pounds on a weekly basis


----------



## wangyunan (May 29, 2011)

they don't look like vegged under T5 at all man!!! so damn bushy! what method did u use on em to make em bushy?????? just topping? how'd u do that??


----------



## DrFever (May 29, 2011)

wangyunan said:


> they don't look like vegged under T5 at all man!!! so damn bushy! what method did u use on em to make em bushy?????? just topping? how'd u do that??


seriously you can super crop but in reality you get more buds sites bud buds are small compared to a plant that you leave un touched yes T'5's will make them bushy but in all sense you want to keep it close to nature as possible running a 1000 watter in sense is just like the natural sun google what the sun produces in lumens i have topped , supercropped and found that some plants seem to possibly work doing it that way but leaving them alone can produce bigger buds all the same


----------



## DrFever (May 29, 2011)

hahaha go figure your from cali lmaooooooooooo i forgot you clowns make the best pot so you say lmaooooooooooooooooo funny shit BC big bud you idiots go nuts over but then again most cali people are without power by the way hows your economy doing ????? hahahaha[video=youtube;sHQXU9Kzgr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQXU9Kzgr8[/video]

i guess i under stand yup grow with your T5's


----------



## wangyunan (May 29, 2011)

DrFever said:


> seriously you can super crop but in reality you get more buds sites bud buds are small compared to a plant that you leave un touched yes T'5's will make them bushy but in all sense you want to keep it close to nature as possible running a 1000 watter in sense is just like the natural sun google what the sun produces in lumens i have topped , supercropped and found that some plants seem to possibly work doing it that way but leaving them alone can produce bigger buds all the same


never used T5 before, thought it's too weak along with CFL and LED, but the pics from this thread have changed my views about em...
and of course I know buds on top of stem bigger than those on branches, the reason I'm so eager to know how he made em bushy is that I'm growing with 600w HPS and my plants are almost as old as his but less bushier (mine topped, supercropped as well), which suprised me---if T5 is better than HPS for vegging, I'm wasting money on my electricity bills!!! and I'm Scroging my current crop, so I need to make my plants bushier


----------



## DrFever (May 29, 2011)

you need to super crop thats pinching all your heads loook at this but that not necesarily means you will have more yield but more pop corn buds seriously your not really goin to gain i done both on a massive scale but end results werent impressive leaving a plant go to 12 to 14 " height then flipping to flower is the only way for time lines and best results i have topped and serriously sure got 4 top main colas but still didnt compare in dry weight to one of my untouched tops in dry weight so if you think about it its a waste of time least for me in the comercial world in sales oh i forgot to mention there about 2 weeks in veg from a 3" clone under 10,000 watts wonder how long for a T5 to make it like that )


----------



## wangyunan (May 29, 2011)

DrFever said:


> you need to super crop thats pinching all your heads loook at this but that not necesarily means you will have more yield but more pop corn buds seriously your not really goin to gain i done both on a massive scale but end results werent impressive leaving a plant go to 12 to 14 " height then flipping to flower is the only way for time lines and best results i have topped and serriously sure got 4 top main colas but still didnt compare in dry weight to one of my untouched tops in dry weight


I super cropped(snap branches/stem) em and pinched all heads like u said, I pinched em so hard and so frequently that all the stems and large branches are all wooden-like now, but it doesn't give me more branches, it only thickening the branches that already exist.

Im not growing on a massive scale like u do, I'm growing only 4 plants in a tent, if i had more seeds, I would definitely go SOG and leave all plants untouched, shorter vegging time and heavier yields, who does not want that?!

here's my crop: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/435047-bf-lsd-600w-hps-5th.html
check my pics and give me some more suggestion, THX!


----------



## DrFever (May 29, 2011)

well i am sure your getting more heads and its getting thicker its true T5s T6's will give you a bushy lowr plant i never really disagreed i on them just that it will take longer to grow and if you use them in flower you end result will be sad hell i do a perputual and transplant keeping them under T'6 waiting for 2 = 3 days before hitting them with power slowly transplanting them into larger pots [video=youtube;xMKhnMc4wmQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMKhnMc4wmQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## bleedintears (May 29, 2011)

DrFever said:


> only idiot is you really ya talk more for your info most of your pot comes from canada untill the tunnel was caught whos the noob i deal kilos you what grams i prob pay my runners more then you make in a year
> 
> hahaha hydro ok lets play the game hahaha idiot what your hydro how much yield lmaoooooooooooooooooooooooooo i do over 3000 plants in a few locations lets talk montly gross product noob lets be honest here only in the last few years americans started really growing most pot came from cananda i know i dealt 100's of pounds on a weekly basis


Honestly buddy. It's time to
Fuck off

This place was created so people can show off their grows, their talents and get help when they need it.

No so people to come along and bash a persons setup.

And if I remember correctly.
You are not allowed to talk about selling weed on this site.

Personally like you have overstayed your welcome.

Have a good time
-Tears'


----------



## DrFever (May 29, 2011)

bleedintears said:


> Honestly buddy. It's time to
> Fuck off
> 
> This place was created so people can show off their grows, their talents and get help when they need it.
> ...


 
i realize your prob a cfl grower still living at home with mom and dad kid but hey this is the real world i am not here to blow smoke up your ass hole like your boy friend does i was just stating that ffs T5's are fir cloneing not for flowering


----------



## DrFever (May 29, 2011)

bleedintears said:


> Honestly buddy. It's time to
> Fuck off
> 
> This place was created so people can show off their grows, their talents and get help when they need it.
> ...


what the fck is there to show off with there grows here 800 clones under T5's retard i see with your 9 likes your sure in putting on this site hahaha noob oh here let me show off like you said this sites for what ya think Green at over 60 day flower


----------



## wildcajun (May 29, 2011)

It seems this thread lost what it was meant for ,A T5 Grow from start to finish ? Not all this other crap , I will continue to post Pics and updates as the happen , Today I transplanted to larger pots the root mass was very nice "Not root bound" it was time to transplant . used B1 in the water for shock I will post Pics tomorrow Please keep thread going about T5 grows ONLY!!! Thanks Cajun


----------



## jdubman (May 29, 2011)

I hope this numbnuts gets busted.... That's all I gotta say. Have fun in prison you nub.
I grow legal, no more than 15 plants. And I'm closer to you than you think.... unfortunatly.
Canada would be speaking German right now if it wasn't for us. Don't worry Dr. We will continue to
keep your panzy asses safe from the world.

Dub


----------



## PakaloloHui (May 29, 2011)

wildcajun said:


> It seems this thread lost what it was meant for ,A T5 Grow from start to finish ? Not all this other crap , I will continue to post Pics and updates as the happen , Today I transplanted to larger pots the root mass was very nice "Not root bound" it was time to transplant . used B1 in the water for shock I will post Pics tomorrow Please keep thread going about T5 grows ONLY!!! Thanks Cajun


 
Looking good wildcajun! 

Yeah, I love my T-5's lights as well. I just switched to my red bulbs for flowering yesterday on the project that I am working on.

Can't wait to see your update pics.

Come and take a peek at my T-5 Project, I would post pics, but this is your thread and not mine. So if you would like to see, follow my link below.

I'll be watching yours, +rep.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 29, 2011)

thread closed due to fighting.


----------

